# Kimberley Australia



## GeckPhotographer (May 6, 2014)

So over most of January and February of this year I was staying in the southern Kimberley region of Western Australia. 
I was here to assist an honours student working on V. panoptes and while this took up most of each day I also managed to get around a little of the local station I was staying on to see a variety of other cool things. 

While the main project was on only Yellow-spotted Monitors a variety of other species were present and of interest. 

Spotted Tree Monitors were commonly seen basking on tree trunks, but were usually quick to move into a hollow when disturbed. Occasionally they were found low hollow dead trees. 

These animals apparently display pattern similar to typotypic animals from near Broome and likely represent 'true' V. scalaris. 



Varanus scalaris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Varanus scalaris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Varanus scalaris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Another common varanid were Mitchell's Water Monitor. These were often observed clambering through mangrove-esque flooded riparian vegetation and jumping into the water as we trudged through such areas to find Yellow-spotted Monitors. While a dead Merten's Water Monitor was found on a local road none were observed in this habitat despite a large portion of time spent in it. 


Varanus mitchelli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Gould's Sand Monitors weren't found in our study area but were abundant around the area we were living in. 


Varanus gouldii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Varanus gouldii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
These have really nice pattern. 


Varanus gouldii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Another monitor with nice pattern were the Ridge-tailed Monitors, sometimes found in the buildings where we were or the rocky outcrops around. 


Varanus acanthurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Few individual Elapids were seen of any species bar Mulgas (which I didn't photograph despite seeing 20+), despite this an ok diversity was present. 

I saw two Northern Shovel-nosed Snakes both of which appeared very different in colour and pattern.


Brachyurophis roperi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Brachyurophis roperi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Little-spotted Snakes were found active on some nights. 


Suta punctata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Suta punctata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

This young Western Brown was on the Verandah before being moved further into the bush. 


Pseudonaja mengdeni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Pseudonaja mengdeni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Many dead Whip-snaked were seen on the road with one live one turning up also on the verandah. 


Demansia angusticeps by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Demansia angusticeps by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Demansia angusticeps by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Both Black-headed and Stimpsons Pythons were also found in good numbers at night. 


Aspidites melanocephalus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Aspidites melanocephalus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Aspidites melanocephalus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Aspidites melanocephalus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Antaresia stimsoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Antaresia stimsoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

On arrival at the site we were immediately flooded in for 3 days. This was the largest rainfall the entire time I was there and was an awesome opportunity to see some frogs. 

Burrowing frogs of several species were common, the Long-footed Burrowing Frogs were probably the most abundant. 


Cyclorana longipes by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Much less common were the Hidden-ear Frogs found in slightly drier areas. 


Cyclorana cryptotis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Cyclorana cryptotis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

The area was arid enough to yield these Desert Spade-foots which were nicely coloured and hard to do justice in a picture. 


Notaden nicholsii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Several tree frogs such as Green Tree Frogs, Roth's Tree Frog and Desert Tree Frogs were common, however the only one I photographed was the Pallid Frog. 


Litoria pallida by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Litoria pallida by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Very few Uperoleia were actually found. 

This U. lithomoda was found randomly walking around in a rather dry area with no other frogs.


Uperoleia lithomoda by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

At the time U. stridera was only very recently described and we managed to track one down after the heaviest rain in a flooded area. 


Uperoleia stridera by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr 

Carpenter Frogs were also found in a couple places, this individual is actually from the East Kimberley before we drove South. 


Limnodynastes lignarius by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Several dragons were present around both our living area and study site. The most spectacular probably being the iconic Frill-necked Lizard. 



Chlamydosaurus kingii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Chlamydosaurus kingii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Finding a Dwarf Bearded Dragon got my hopes up initially but it was not-really-surprisingly a P. minor not the far less common Small-scaled Bearded Dragon. 


Pogona minor by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Pogona minor by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Pogona minor by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Pogona minor by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

These Yellow-sided Two-lined Dragons were abundant in savannah woodland with long grass. 


Diporiphora magna by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Diporiphora magna by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

While these Grey-striped Western Desert Dragons were found in the dry sandy spinifex areas. 


Dipoirphora paraconvergens by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Dipoirphora paraconvergens by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Dipoirphora paraconvergens by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A variety of Geckos were found at night time. 

Bynoe's Geckos are of course a staple of just about everywhere in Australia. Here being no exception. 


Heteronotia binoei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Northern Spiny-tailed Geckos were however the most common species observed on many of the trees and the roads at night. 


Strophurus ciliaris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Strophurus ciliaris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Both Northern and Western Hooded Scaly-foots were seen but only the Northern photographed. 


Pygopus steelescotti by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Three species of Delma were found all within a rather small area. 
Sharp-snouted. 


Delma nasuta by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Delma nasuta by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
and Rusty-topped, were the most common. 


Delma borea by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A small variety of skinks were present with many more seen and powering into the distance before being identified. 

Sandy-loam Soil Ctenotus. 


Ctenotus serventyi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Ctenotus serventyi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

As well as the now described Ctenotus superciliaris


Ctenotus superciliaris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Ctenotus superciliaris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Within the garden Carlia were common but shy, usually under cultivated hedges with deep leaf-litter. 


Carlia munda by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Northern Blue-tongues were also abundant, often making there way into house.


Tiliqua scincoides by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Tiliqua scincoides by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Away from the living area Central Blue-tongues were also sometimes found. 


Tiliqua multifasciata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Of course I have saved the greatest for last. Small Brown Skinks. 
Here one of the smallest, brownest and most common, Menetia greyii!


Menetia greyii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

And even better Small, Brown, and with pretty colours. Proablepharus tenuis. 


Proablepharus tenuis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Red-throated male. 


Proablepharus tenuis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

And that was the Kimberley. I'll have to go back to get more pictures of the far to numerous animals I missed but for now it was a rather enjoyable experience and I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Leasdraco (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your photos and experiences


----------



## rockethead (May 6, 2014)

fantastic photos good job


----------



## jacevy (May 6, 2014)

Wow there are some amazing photos there.
With the photo of the BHP and the Brown it is interesting to see the sediment on their faces. I guess they don't live in prestine conditions where their owners are worried about compaction!

Also in the middle photo of the BHP what do you think the white in it's mouth is? It looks like a build up of mucus.


----------



## Focus (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic pics mate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NickGeee (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic photos mate! Just sneaking up on those monitors is an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## saratoga (May 6, 2014)

Stunning images Stephen!. The sharpness and amount of detail is truly amazing


----------



## beastcreature (May 6, 2014)

Truly brilliant, thanks for sharing.



jacevy said:


> Also in the middle photo of the BHP what do you think the white in it's mouth is? It looks like a build up of mucus.



His mouth is partially open, gums are visible.


----------



## jedi_339 (May 7, 2014)

Great photos Stephen, Was this the same person who recently called for volunteers for a radio tracking survey?


----------



## Bushman (May 7, 2014)

Good stuff mate! You've taken some beaut photos. 8)
You guys found a decent amount of herps there. Any sign of toads or their impact?


----------



## SamNabz (May 7, 2014)

Some great shots in that lot, Steve. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2014)

jacevy said:


> Wow there are some amazing photos there.
> With the photo of the BHP and the Brown it is interesting to see the sediment on their faces. I guess they don't live in prestine conditions where their owners are worried about compaction!
> 
> Also in the middle photo of the BHP what do you think the white in it's mouth is? It looks like a build up of mucus.



As someone else said it's part of the gum/teeth base. 



jedi_339 said:


> Great photos Stephen, Was this the same person who recently called for volunteers for a radio tracking survey?



I don't know. Who were they working with?



Bushman said:


> Good stuff mate! You've taken some beaut photos. 8)
> You guys found a decent amount of herps there. Any sign of toads or their impact?



This is 1-2 wet seasons ahead of the toad front.


----------



## solar 17 (May 8, 2014)

EXCELLENT photos, thanks for sharing. solar 17 ~B~


----------



## Mitella (May 8, 2014)

We'll that was cool, I'm jealous with the P.tenius. And the Menetia shot.


----------

